# 3 days post IUI



## dreamingof2

Hi there,
I'm 3 days post IUI today, anyone else want to do some sympton spotting??
I swore to my hubbie i wouldn't test until at least 14 dpo, here's hoping i can keep my promise! He doesn't think i can but i'm determined!


----------



## miss de

HI dreamingof2, same here, had my first IUI friday. I want to test so bad, but i know better.


----------



## Brittbri

Hi!! I had my iui Saturday!! I'm planning on testing June 1! I'm also very determined to wait!! Fx;)


----------



## kindmumma

Hello ladies,

I am day 12 past IUI. i have spent a lot of $$$ on home tests, could not resist...the only thing i found is that the ovidrell containing HCG remained in my system until about day 8 giving me a False positive. 

Today i tested again, but got BFN.

Will now wait until day 14 to test again but have had premenstral symptoms strong since day 7.....and feel period will start soon :(

Still hoping tho that i could be pregnant. :kiss::baby::baby:

For me, the timing was not good with my IUI. the sperm was thawed 80 minutes before the procedure, and i had only taken the Ovidrill 20 hours prior to the IUI. 

It will be a mirical if it worked. I am so upset, had to travel interstate for my treatment, its costing thousands and i wish the DR did not leave me in the waiting room for so long holding onto my amp of sperm :(


----------



## Brittbri

Oh no. Maybe this will be it for you though. Keeping my fx!!


----------



## xpinky

I had my IUI last Wednesday and I have no symptoms at all! I couldn't resist either and took a pregnancy test! It came back negative probably because its still too soon. The only symptoms I had was bloating after the procedure.


----------



## kindmumma

Aunty Flow arrived today !!!! 13 days after my IUI

Very disapointed indeed :(

Will try again and try to get better timing with it all.


----------



## Brittbri

Oh no! Sorry to hear that. Maybe next cycle will be it for you. I'll be praying for you.


----------

